# Meine erste Wakü?



## crys_ (22. April 2015)

*Meine erste Wakü?*

Hey,
ich möchte für meinem neuen Build das erste mal auf ne Wakü gehen, da ich aber noch nicht genau weiß wie sehr mir das dann zusagt möchte ich erstmal wenig ausgeben und später dann erweitern. Außerdem kann ich so schonmal am Case mir alles direkt anschauen, also wo später z.B. der AGB hinkommt. Das System wird aus einem i7 5820k, R9 290 (oder äquivalenter 3xx) bestehen und in ein Enthoo Evolv mATX verbaut werden.

Ich habe jetzt gesehen das die Eisberg AiO von Alphacool erweiterbar ist und aktuell für 80€ zu kaufen ist. Preislich ist das Ding extrem attraktiv da schon der Radi und die Lüfter einzeln fast auf den gleichen Preis kommen. Ich würde jetzt gern so vorgehen:
- Eisberg kaufen
- Custom Schläuche/Kühlmittel
- später Custom Pumpe + AGB
- noch später GPU einbinden + mehr Radiatoren

Dazu hab ich jetzt folgende Fragen:
1. Welche Nachteile habe ich wenn ich den Eisberg später als CPU-Block ohne die eingebaute Pumpe nutze? CB bescheinigt dem Ding ja eine hervorragende Leistung mit externer Pumpe.

2. Welche Radiatorflächen machen Sinn für das Setup (CPU/CPU+GPU)? Beim Eisberg ist ja ein ST30 dabei, würde der reichen für einen 5820@mildem OC oder brauch ich was dickeres? Wenn ich mit dem Eisberg beginne und den Radi behalten will kann ich maximal 280x30 und 240x30 verbauen, optional auch noch ein 140er mit beliebiger Dicke.

3. Wie sieht das mit dem Transport aus? Mein Rechner wird oft mitgenommen (häufiger Umzug/LAN) und ist deshalb oft in Bewegung. Muss ich was beim Transport beachten außer das er immer aufrecht steht? Können sich die Schläuche bei Bewegung (Auto Schlagloch etc.) lösen wenn das Gehäuse auf einem Sitz steht?

4. Ich bin bisschen skeptisch wie ich wo welchen AGB am besten im Gehäuse verbauen soll. Online habe ich nur das hier gefunden, das würde mir sehr zusagen, ich stell mir das aber sehr schwierig beim befüllen vor...wie macht man das mit liegendem AGB?

5. Welchen Nachteil hat ein kleineres Reservoir außer das das Befüllen schwieriger wird?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## DerFakeAccount (22. April 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Wakü?*

Also ich würde mir an deiner Stelle gleich ein Set kaufen, ob von EKWB oder Phobya oder von wem auch immer, du hast sofort eine gute Pumpe, und gleich eine richtige Wasserkühlung, nicht so ein halbgares AiO-erweiterungs Set.
z.B.
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...ks-Wasserkuehlung-Set-EK-KIT-L240::22422.html
https://www.alternate.de/Phobya/Pur...sserkühlung/html/product/1174717?tk=7&lk=8290

Das sind jetzt 2 240er Varianten, gibt es natürlich auch größer oder kleiner


----------



## Joker_54 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Wakü?*

Wenn du es wirklich günstig haben willst, wäre das Kit von Magicool auch sehr brauchbar.
Ich bin am Ende davon abgekommen, weil es farblich nicht gepasst hat, die Grundkomponenten sind bei mir aber die gleichen (Ausser CPU Block, da war der Kryos Delrin vom P/L einfach besser) und wirklich gut für den Anfang.

Die Eisberg würde ich mir nicht kaufen, die Pumpe soll ziemlich laut sein und highdensity Rads brauchen schnelle Lüfter -> Nochmal lauter.


----------



## crys_ (22. April 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Wakü?*

Was ist ein high desity Rad? 

Es geht eigentlich nicht darum das es billig sein muss, ich kann auch bis zu 250€ für ein Set/einzeln ausgeben, aber ich bin mir halt nicht unbedingt sicher ob es mir gefällt. Ist halt komplettes Neuland und ich würde es einfach gern mal probieren und bisschen basteln, deshalb brauch ich nicht gleich was teures, aber natürlich will ich das Zeug, das ich kaufe nicht wegwerfen wenn ich es ausbaue/verbessern will. 
Was ich halt überlege ist folgendes: Beim Eisberg bekomme ich für 80€ den Radiator, die Fittings und die Lüfter. Einzeln kostet das gleich viel. Selbst wenn ich eine neue Pumpe, AGB und Block kaufe habe ich am Ende nicht mehr bezahlt. Wie ich gelesen habe kann man die Pumpe auch mit 5V betreiben, dann soll sie erträglich sein. Ich plane ein Depoti zum steuern zu nutzen.

Mir geht es eher darum ob ich a. den Block theoretisch weiter verwenden kann und b. wie es mit den Fragen oben aussieht bzgl. AGB Größe und Befestigung


----------



## Joker_54 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Wakü?*

Naja, bei dem Magicool Kit bezahlst du 50€ mehr, hast aber dafür alles direkt so, wie du es aufrüsten willst. Die Pumpe ist unhörbar, der Radiator ist gut. Du hast aufjedenfall mal vernünftige Teile, aus denen du danach auch noch was bauen kannst, bei der Eisberg wirst du ziemlich schnell in Probleme bezüglich Druck/Flowrates bekommen. Ausserdem übertragen sich die Vibrationen der Pumpe auf das Mainboard, was dann den Sound verursacht, passiert bei den Kits auch nicht, da die Pumpe einzeln ist.

Für ein paar Info's kannst du ja auch meinen Buildlog konsultieren, da dein Vorhaben ziemlich ähnlich aussieht. 

´Mit Highdensity meine ich den Abstand der Finnen im Radiator, der wird mit FPI (Fins per Inch) angegeben und ist bei AiO's ziemlich hoch. Das heißt aber automatisch, dass du hohen statischen Druck bei den Lüftern brauchst. Das wird meist durch hohe Drehzahlen erreicht, was dann zu einem schönen Lüfterkonzert führt 
Die Magicools haben recht wenig FPI (16FPI um genau zu sein), deshalb haben die auch gute Kühlleistung bei niedrigen Drehzahlen. (In meinem Fall komm ich auf 35-40°C Idle, das ohne Energiesparfunktionen, bei 500RPM)


----------



## crys_ (22. April 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Wakü?*

Du hast die Pumpe selbst oder? Bist du zufrieden? Ich hab jetzt nochmal bisschen rumgeschaut und hab mein Budget inspiziert, ich denke ich mach nochmal im Custom Wakü Unterforum was auf und lass mir was zusammenstellen bis 250€. Die Pumpe gefällt mir sehr weil die sich super verbauen lässt


----------



## Joker_54 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Wakü?*

Jup, die Pumpe hab ich selbst verbaut und finde sie einfach super 
Unhörbar leise, muss mir kein extra Res kaufen + *der Preis*


----------



## Wortakrobat (22. April 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Wakü?*

Habe die Pumpe bzw. das Set ebenfalls und kann nur sagen ich bin begeistert. Schau dir doch mal das Video hier an.... Hatte auch vorher noch gedacht das man sie regeln müsste oder ähnliches, aber das ist wahrhaftig unnötig....

Einzig die Schläuche und Fittings in dem DIY-Set sind optisch in 10/8 nicht für jeden was...


----------



## crys_ (23. April 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Wakü?*

Also ich glaube ich werde das machen mit der Pumpe...wenn ich mir das so zusammen konfigurier komm ich auf 190€, das ist OK. Ich hab gleich den 280er Radiator drin, darum kein Set 

Kann man das so machen?
Aquatuning + DCP450 von Caseking


----------



## Joker_54 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Wakü?*

Ich würde richtigen Masterkleer Schlauch nehmen und nicht so noname PVC Zeugs.

Ausserdem brauchst du keine Backplate beim CPU Kühler, da würde ich auch einen Kuplex Cryos Delrin vorschlagen (Beste P/L)
Die ganze Ablasshahn Geschichte würde ich mir nochmal überlegen, weil du eh die WaKü komplett zerpflückst, sobald du das Wasser ablassen willst. Also eine ne Fitting unten lösen und ablassen.


----------



## crys_ (23. April 2015)

*AW: Meine erste Wakü?*

Der Schlauch ist reingerutscht  Wollte eigentlich den Masterkleer. Kühler ist auch getauscht, auf die 8€ kommt es nicht mehr an  Ablasshahn hätte ich ganz gern, reine Komfortsache.


----------

